# 5 days before missed period too soon to test?



## babyPLEASE

I got a bfn today, 5 days before Im suppose to start my period. Is it really too soon? I know they say you should wait until the day you miss your period but is it really important? I know the odds go up if you wait...has anyone here ever got a bfp this soon? Thank you and baby dust to EVERYONE!! :hugs:

Oh and I used a dollar store cheapie


----------



## Omi

Loads of girls on here have! 

Im testing tomorrow with the new First Response (6 days early they claim..and im due sunday) but it all depends i guess if you have enough hcg in your system for the test to pick up..

I hope you get a bfp, babe!!


----------



## ~KACI~

Yep first response have a new one out! Save you a couple of days x x


----------



## dizzy65

maybe you should try first responce pregnancy test i think they are more accurate this soon before your missed period.... it is posibal though to get a BFP that soon... but maybe u should try closer too the date your period is due?


----------



## Tishimouse

Be prepared, when you buy the new First Response test that claims you can test up to 6 days before ... read the packet.

It actually says you can test 6 days before you are one day late. Cheats ... that translates to you being able to use it 5 days before the day your AF is due.

You know what they say ... read the small print.

My theory on it is, unless you feel different and genuinely 'think' you are pregnant, don't waste your money. It's a money spinner that preys on vulnerable women who are desperate to get a BFP. I should know, because I am definitely one of them. :laugh2:

It worries me how desperate I feel the week before I am due and I have used the expensive tests in the pasts and wasted my money. I now use the cheapie internet sticks and intend to only use the expensive ones when I see any sight of a test line on the inexpensive ones. At the end of the day, you won't be any more pregnant by finding out earlier and using the expensive sticks won't make you get a BFP.

God, I'm cynical tonight. Hope you don't mind me expressing my opinion. I just don't like manufacturers taking advantage of us.


PS: Oops! nearly forgot to wish you good luck though as you might already be successful .. you just need a little more patience and maybe another hug. :hugs:


----------



## Beltane

I got a BFN until 4 days AFTER my missed period. I was sure I wasn't pg! I guess it took time for the hormone to be released. The wait sucked but I drove myself crazy for days.


----------



## porkpie1981

I would just buy the ebay cheapies if u are testing early as i got a :bfp: a day b4 :witch: was due
Them other tests i have waiting but just to comform my :bfp: as they are too expensive


----------

